# private messages sent folder



## alexbib (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, got a question:

I used the quick reply form to reply to a PM, and I've noticed my reply isn't in the sent folder. Is this normal? On other forums everything shows up in the sent folder no matter how it was sent. Would be useful to be able to re-read our reply PM's. I thought maybe my message somehow didn't get sent, but there's a green arrow on the icon of the incoming PM that seems to indicate it was.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Brian (Feb 3, 2003)

Check your preference / options. You can elect to have your sent messages saved, or not. You may not have that option checked (enabled).


----------



## alexbib (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot! found the option.


----------

